# Grimm TV Series -- Combined Thread



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

A separate thread from our Once Upon a Time 

So...what did everyone think? I really liked it, it seemed like just the right balance between the fairy tale aspect and a detective show. Looking forward to learning more about the family trait.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

I liked it. It was different and intriguing. Looking forward to him finding out more about what his family does. I also liked the "sidekick" werewolfish guy.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I forgot to set my DVR. Will see if I can get in on demand tomorrdw

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I had a lot of fun with it, really liking the dialogue and the characters.  Not liking the whole everyone comparing it to "Once Upon a Time" though... except for the fairytale thing they couldn't be more different shows.  I just hope it does well... I hope both do well actually, but NBC is notorious for being quick to cancel good shows.


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

I think it might do better in the ratings overall because it has the humor, but you never know how audiences will react to new shows. It was ok. I liked it, but I wanted to love it. Not quite there. It's Buffy, except the Slayer is a boy and has no Scooby Gang; and instead of Angel (the vamp) as a sidekick... you get the idea. That's probably the problem, that once I made the Buffy connection, I expected Joss Whedon snark and that did not happen.  I do hope it does well, though.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

DVR-ed ... can't wait to watch it! Is it suitable for tweens?


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I thought of Buffy too, when there was a shot of a cabinet full of weapons. I don't expect it to be that good, but I will watch for a while and see how it goes.


----------



## soyfrank (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm still on the fence. For a pilot, though, it was pretty weak. But I will give it another episode.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

It was interesting. I am not sure I liked it though. I'll give it another episode. I have a feeling it will be one of those shows I catch when there is nothing else on or I don't have a movie I want to watch on dvd


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz) (Nov 25, 2008)

The other thing that made me think of Buffy


Spoiler



It appears there is only one Grimm with the ability at a time? It sounds like the aunt should have been training/preparing him some time ago, much like Buffy was supposed to have started training when she was younger.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I recorded it but haven't watched it yet. . .thanks for the spoiler blocks.


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> The other thing that made me think of Buffy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


I didn't take it that way...


Spoiler



The werwolf guy asked him his aunt's name, and recognized it. I took that to mean there were multiple Grimm's out there. Seems it passes down through families one member at a time, though. I agree, it seems bizarre the aunt wouldn't have told him and prepared him sooner. She mentioned being taken by surprise when her turn came - you would think she'd want to prepare him better.


 I think this is one of those shows where I'll have to just suspend logic and enjoy it for what it is rather than analyzing it too much. Hopefully it will be entertaining enough that I can do that.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Fark! I KNEW I forgot something last night.
Oh well.. DH was watching the Rangers lose miserably anyway.


----------



## ccjames (Jun 9, 2011)

Haven't seen it yet, but it's in my DVR waiting. So the general consensus seems to be to give it a chance...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I liked it -
kind of a cross of X-files with Buffy.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> Fark! I KNEW I forgot something last night.
> Oh well.. DH was watching the Rangers lose miserably anyway.


I think that SciFi channel with the silly name that sounds like SciFi but isn't spelled like SciFi the way it used to be for some reason might be rerunning them. I'm not entirely sure, but you may want to check your listings to see.

As for not being too hooked yet, I always made it a rule to give shows at least three episodes. I don't feel like they can really reach their stride until then at least. But I think it was pretty good from the pilot and can't wait for more. It also looks like they'll be exploring more stories than Once Upon a Time. I'm a bit of a sucker for this sort of thing... it's probably why I like Jasper Fforde so much.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I conked out last night just long enough to miss the whole thing but luckily you can watch it online! (Did the same with Once Upon a Time)
http://www.nbc.com/grimm/video/pilot/1365168

I love fairytales and both these new shows are interesting and surprisingly different... will be watching both!


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I have it on the DVR. I want to see it, but the other half doesn't like scary shows  .  Was it scary?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I would not call it scary but I am pretty jaded at this point... it takes a lot to scare me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I didn't think it was scary.
There was a little "tension" but it was a well-told story.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

The Big Bad Sidekick was definitely Buffy-esque as well.


----------



## Robin Hawke (Feb 22, 2011)

I was pleasantly surprised. Will tune in next time. Absolutely loved the foliage, Robin


----------



## Kali.Amanda (Apr 30, 2011)

mom133d (aka Liz) said:


> The other thing that made me think of Buffy
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Not quite, though. I understood that he is the *last* Grimm, but I got the impression there was a time when there may have been several operating at once. Though it would be nice to have a Giles, but I think Tony Head is busy...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I got bored with it about half way through although I liked Wolfie.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am really hoping that this develops.
I like the "being a Grimm" twist.
And yes, I like Wolfie too.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

VWs are the quintessential German cars and it matches the Brothers Grimm. Nice natural tie-in. Of course, Volkswagen was founded by the Nazis...   Their most famous Beatle ads (in the 60s) were from Doyle Dane Bernbach, a Jewish owned ad firm. But, boy, do I digress.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I liked it! I, too, saw lots of Buffy similarities, with the notable absence of a Watcher figure.


----------



## Steve Vernon (Feb 18, 2011)

I caught the first two episodes so far, and I am really loving it. It has a nice dark feel to it.

So far my wife and I are split between Grim and that other icky-sweet fairytale television that started this season.

As far as I'm concerned Grim is the one for me. There just isn't enough arms being ripped off on television these days - once you get beyond watching UFC matches...


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Loved last night's episode!


Spoiler



poor aunt. Though I guess she couldn't stay in the hospital forever. And Blutbod.. "I think I went a little too far."


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

With Fringe back, I have to make choices.
So now I need to find a source for this show.
Suggestions?


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Steve Vernon said:


> There just isn't enough arms being ripped off on television these days - once you get beyond watching UFC matches...


See, I wanted to watch _Grimm_ already, even though I haven't managed to do it. I watch online and so far, my decadent husband and I have only been able to catch _Once Upon a Time_ (which is dark, just not necessarily all that violent) and the premiere of _Bones_. Our schedules are chaotic and mismatched and all over the spectrum of hours throughout the week, but we try to watch the shows/movies/etc that we both like together.

Anyways... that comment of yours just tripled my interest in watching _Grimm_. (Sans the UFC part of your comment... not much into watching 'sports' of any kind on television, but give me fictional gore in a storyline and I'm all eyes! lol)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Merging this thread with the ongoing thread about this series. . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I am really really enjoying this show.. DD and I watch it together and just LOVE IT!!!!!!! I downloaded 
   to our Kindles. Soon as the semester is over, I plan on getting reacquainted with all of these stories.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

*snicker* I got DH hooked tonight! Normally every time I started to watch one of these episodes he leaves the room, did the same thing tonight for last night's episode. I didn't get up and stop my laptop after the episode was over as I was working on my term paper and was just letting the clips of Grimm run in the background. He walked back in, I told him that I wasn't really watching it, I just hadn't gotten up to stop the clips. He watched one clip (from the first episode) and it cut off just as he really got interested. So then he had to start from the beginning and watch them. He is currently almost done with episode 3. 

One of the clips mentioned that there were over 200 Tales by the Brothers Grimm so there was plenty of fodder for new episodes.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

So, I finally watched the first episode of_Grimm_ and it wasn't as exciting and engaging as I had been hoping. Granted, they did the pilot as a sort of "origins" story for David (I think that was his name) in that it tells how this seemingly ordinary cop is introduced to his legacy as a Grimm. This always seems like abreast beginning for a story or series (and I am most certainly guilty of falling into its trappings myself), but origin stories are (to me) always vastly more interesting after I'm invested in the characters, which is why flashbacks seem to get our blood rushing... In the flashback case, it's resolving a pseudo mystery, even if one that was only developed in the audience's conscious, rather than blatantly draw via purposeful storytelling.

But, the trappings of an origin story does not negate the potential enjoyment of a story in the long run. As such, I will watch a few more episodes before foisting my unasked-for opinion on it.

What about ya'll? Do you think that stories (whether tvseries, movies, novels, etc.) engage you, the audience better when they begin after the story is already in motion, then revealing the preceding elements as they naturally reveal themselves as questionable or interesting mysteries as the story progresses from there on out? Or do you like the slower crawl when the story starts as closets it's chronological beginning as possible?


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

Randirogue said:


> So, I finally watched the first episode of_Grimm_ and it wasn't as exciting and engaging as I had been hoping. Granted, they did the pilot as a sort of "origins" story for David (I think that was his name) in that it tells how this seemingly ordinary cop is introduced to his legacy as a Grimm. This always seems like abreast beginning for a story or series (and I am most certainly guilty of falling into its trappings myself), but origin stories are (to me) always vastly more interesting after I'm invested in the characters, which is why flashbacks seem to get our blood rushing... In the flashback case, it's resolving a pseudo mystery, even if one that was only developed in the audience's conscious, rather than blatantly draw via purposeful storytelling.
> 
> But, the trappings of an origin story does not negate the potential enjoyment of a story in the long run. As such, I will watch a few more episodes before foisting my unasked-for opinion on it.
> 
> What about ya'll? Do you think that stories (whether tvseries, movies, novels, etc.) engage you, the audience better when they begin after the story is already in motion, then revealing the preceding elements as they naturally reveal themselves as questionable or interesting mysteries as the story progresses from there on out? Or do you like the slower crawl when the story starts as closets it's chronological beginning as possible?


I'm liking the show, but I think it has to do with a desperate craving for something, anything Buffy-like. Though not quite as snappy with the dialog, and lacking a "Scooby" feel, this is as close as we've gotten in recent years.

Actually the "start with the action" trope is starting to wear on me. We see it so much in movies and tv nowadays that starting at the start almost feels refreshing. Maybe I'm alone in that one, not sure.


----------



## TessM (Oct 18, 2011)

The show is growing on me. I like it more with each episode.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Coral Moore said:


> I'm liking the show, but I think it has to do with a desperate craving for something, anything Buffy-like. Though not quite as snappy with the dialog, and lacking a "Scooby" feel, this is as close as we've gotten in recent years.
> 
> Actually the "start with the action" trope is starting to wear on me. We see it so much in movies and tv nowadays that starting at the start almost feels refreshing. Maybe I'm alone in that one, not sure.


No you are not alone. I also am "tired" of jumping into the middle without any character development that allows me to become invested in whether the characters survive their escapades or not.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Coral Moore said:


> I'm liking the show, but I think it has to do with a desperate craving for something, anything Buffy-like. Though not quite as snappy with the dialog, and lacking a "Scooby" feel, this is as close as we've gotten in recent years.
> 
> Actually the "start with the action" trope is starting to wear on me. We see it so much in movies and tv nowadays that starting at the start almost feels refreshing. Maybe I'm alone in that one, not sure.





geoffthomas said:


> No you are not alone. I also am "tired" of jumping into the middle without any character development that allows me to become invested in whether the characters survive their escapades or not.


I am fond of the "jump in" scenarios, but i agree that the fact that they are used so frequently does reduce their effectiveness because it can seem formulaic. Also, not every story leaves room for the information required to significantly become invested in the characters in the midst of such constant rapid pacing. Both of you had good points. Plus, my favorite contemporary novel series began with a long, languid "start". I hadn't really considered that when I'd been going on about the "trappings" of the "beginning."

I still haven't watched beyond the pilot of Grimm yet, so I'm hoping it's more along the lines of my favorite series, that starting at "the beginning" will have the building intense emotional payoff.

And Cora, as for the "Buffy" craving and similarity... I totally see the familiarity of elements of both and the yearnings for more. But, then, I have the complete "Buffy" series on Netflix instant queue to help me quell my continuous urge for it. It's good for playing in the background while writing and editing. Well, mostly it's good. Sometimes, it's just distracting. :-D


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Buffy was awesome


----------



## Coral Moore (Nov 29, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> No you are not alone. I also am "tired" of jumping into the middle without any character development that allows me to become invested in whether the characters survive their escapades or not.


Yes, I think that's what I miss the most. My biggest problem with new shows, even if they have interesting premises, is that they give me no reason to care about the characters.



Randirogue said:


> And Cora, as for the "buffy"craving and similarity... I totally see the familiarity of elements of both and the yearnings for more. But, then, I have the complete "Buffy" series on Netflix instant queue. It's good for playing in the background while writing and editing. Well, mostly it's good. Sometimes, it's just distracting. :-D


I have it on DVD, but I can't listen to it while I write or else all my dialog ends up Buffyesque. While that's not necessarily bad, I don't want every one of my characters to sound like a teenage girl.


----------



## Randirogue (Apr 25, 2011)

Coral Moore said:


> I have it on DVD, but I can't listen to it while I write or else all my dialog ends up Buffyesque. While that's not necessarily bad, I don't want every one of my characters to sound like a teenage girl.


That is totally one of the things I have to watch out for in the series I'm working on now! It is prevalent on my "verify consistency" and "be decisive in execution" concepts while in editing and betaing the first oval right now.

It's especially hard for the main character because it would be very easy to fall into it for her because of several "less mature" nuances about her. First of all, she's a dreamer, the kind that gets as caught up in her unrealistic fantasies as she can for her realistic duties and goals. Second, she's a "teenager" in vampire years, and is treated as such by her peers and leaders, despite the fact that she was thirty when she was turned. And third, she has a playful (though not exactly cheerful or confident or expectant) personality. Those things lend her to easy potential melding with Buffy-speak. As such, I totally pester my betas to make sure none of the dialogue or narrative is too Buffy-esque (preferably, not at all...). While I do not abhor showing my influences, I'd rather they not be wholly blatant.

And none of y'all are here to talk about "b" so, I'll see if I can bring this topic back around to what it's supposed to be related too... Grimm.

So, those who are up to date with the episodes... Has the "starting at his beginning" enhanced your experience as the story has been progressing? Has the plot made best use of that type of star and milked it for all it is worth?

Do you simply not care about this topic of story development, but rather, are just along for the ride? Lol


----------

